# Please pray for my nephew--Great News!!!!



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon my sister took Landon (2 months old) to the ER after she noticed a bump the size of a cherry tomato cut in half on his right temple. The hospital did a CT scan and said it's a "mass" that's eating the bone of his skull. He cannot hear out of his right ear and can't move his right eye normally. He was transferred to Children's Hospital in Omaha last night and they did an MRI this morning. We don't have any results yet but are hoping that it hasn't gotten to his brain. They said it's extremely rare and neither the hospital in town, nor Children's have seen anything like it. 

Please pray for Landon and for my sister and her husband.

Update: The doctors have determined he has a dermoid cyst. He's been discharged from the hospital and will go back later this week to meet with a neurosurgeon to have it removed. It's not cancerous and not an emergency! Thank you so much for all your prayers, they've definitely been answered!!

*Update #2: Yesterday they went to meet with the neurologist and got very sad news. The Dr. said that he was very upset that they had been told it was a dermoid cyst as he is almost 100% sure that it is not a dermoid cyst. He stated that he is fairly certain that it is a malignant tumor. He stated that there is a slight chance that it could be benign, but only a slight chance. The tumor is shaped like a barbell with half of it outside his skull and half of it inside his skull. Landon is having surgery tomorrow to remove the outer portion of the tumor and have it sent for lab work. The neurologist is already talking about chemotherapy and multiple surgeries. It just makes me sad because Landon is just two months old and things like this really shouldn't happen to little babies (or anyone for that matter). So, please pray some more for Landon that it is actually a benign tumor and not cancer.*

*Update #3, 7-10-09: Landon had surgery yesterday and the news is not good. It's cancer and it's worse than they thought. They removed about a "quarter sized" piece of his skull and hopefully all of the tumor, but they believe it may have started in his eye muscle which makes things more complicated. They're running pathology on the tumor to find out what kind of cancer it is and then they'll decide whether he has chemo first or another surgery first. Either way, that will start next week. They are expecting that he will be released today, as long as he's doing okay. You can see his incision in the pic below. My sister (his mom) is holding him in the pic.*











Update 7-11-09: Landon is doing much better. He came home from the hospital yesterday and is doing well. His eye was completely swelled shut yesterday and the doctors had warned that it would get worse over the next few days. Today, the swelling has really gone down and he's able to open his eye a little. He is eating better and fighting taking his meds (I see that as a good sign). You can go to Landon's Caring Bridge Website to see pics and updates from my sister. 

My sister, and I both thank you all for your prayers. We feel confident that Landon will be okay at the end of this.

*7-18-09 We got lab results yesterday and the news is amazing! Landon does not have cancer!!! The tumor is an extremely rare type of benign tumor. When the neurosurgeon got the lab reports, he had to go look it up because he'd never heard of it. Landon is the 7th known case of this type of tumor, ever. And, he's the first person ever to have this type of tumor near his eye. He will go in for another CT scan at the end of the month to double check that they got it all. It's so fast growing that they'll be able to see it by then. If they didn't get it all, they'll need to go in and take more bone, as it's a bone related tumor. Once he has had no regrowth for 6-12 months, they'll go in and do the permanent repair on his skull. 

It just proves once again that God is in control and that he can do marvelous things! We're celebrating this weekend!!! Thank you all for your prayers, they definitely worked! *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry your dear little nephew has such a serious problem. Can't imagine how scarey this must be for his mom and dad and the entire family. Be assured little Landon will be in my prayers !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Steph I am so sorry, please let your sister know that she has many people praying for Landon and the entire family. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a scary thing for your family to have to go through. My prayers are coming immediately for the whole family, especially your little nephew. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry..you and your sister, are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! This must be so scary for you and your family. I hope little Landon gets the help he needs from the Children's Hospital and he makes a full recovery. I'll say a prayer for Landon and your family. 
Please let us know how he does. 
:grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers being lifted for Landon and family. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Prayers for Landon rayer: and hugs for all of you :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending prayers!

This sound like my nephew's problem. He has a bone issue on his soft spot of his head. After the hospital scared them to death with several wrong diagnosses....but he still has a serious problem.... it turns out to be a not normal cluster of nerves failing to let the soft spot close and causing a bump. They are going to watch it for now but he might have surgery later. 

I hope and pray it is just that for your nephew something they can fix! 

Prayers to the family
Nancy


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll keep your nephew in my prayers....I hope you hear some good news soon. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for all of you! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about your nephew.......Please let us know the results of what they decide to do for him. Prayers are coming his way!!! Two months is so young to be going through this.......


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph, i'll be keeping Landon, you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Praying for Landon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. Thank goodness it wasn't cancerous! I pray all goes well with the removal and he makes a speedy recovery. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jul 5 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801213


> Update: The doctors have determined he has a dermoid cyst. He's been discharged from the hospital and will go back later this week to meet with a neurosurgeon to have it removed. It's not cancerous and not an emergency! Thank you so much for all your prayers, they've definitely been answered!![/B]



Steph, i'm so happy to see the update and Thank God it's not cancerous! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow......that is great that it is not serious. I pray that he gets it out and it is not cancerous!! Please keep us updated. I know everyone is relieved~~~Give him a great big kiss from all of us!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update, prayers do work miracles and we will keep up the prayers till its been taken out and he has a clean bill of health. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Much relieved to see your update! However the prayers will continue till this is all taken care of!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very glad to see the update - continued prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the best news ever! Lots of prayers and good wishes for your little nephew. 
xoxoxo


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Please see update in post #1, bad news....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Steph this is very sad news for your family. We will continue to keep Landon and your family in our daily prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Steph, I am so sorry. I am continuing to pray for Landon and your family. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so so sorry. He is only 2 months old  and he has to go through all this, this breaks my heart.
I can't even imagine what you all are going through, just devastating/
Sending prayers and thoughts, I pray little Landon will be ok and get through this, I am sure he is a little fighter..
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jul 5 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801213


> Yesterday afternoon my sister took Landon (2 months old) to the ER after she noticed a bump the size of a cherry tomato cut in half on his right temple. The hospital did a CT scan and said it's a "mass" that's eating the bone of his skull. He cannot hear out of his right ear and can't move his right eye normally. He was transferred to Children's Hospital in Omaha last night and they did an MRI this morning. We don't have any results yet but are hoping that it hasn't gotten to his brain. They said it's extremely rare and neither the hospital in town, nor Children's have seen anything like it.
> 
> Please pray for Landon and for my sister and her husband.
> 
> ...


Steph, I'm so sorry to hear this. Things like this aren't supposed to happen to babies. My heart just breaks for your sister and bil and for your whole family. We've seen the power of prayer more than once. And, we'll certainly be praying for Landon. Hugs


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

some things just aren't fair. :smmadder: 

please give our best to your sister and her family, and also, all our best to you, too. 
we're so very sorry you're having to embark on this journey. . .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You have my prayers.... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will be praying for Landon and your family rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh that's so awful, but there's still lots of hope that things will go well. No it's not fair!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry I just saw the new update and can't believe it. Hopefully this dr knows how to deal with this and have a happy ending. Our prayers will continue for your sweet little innocent nephew. rayer: rayer: rayer: I will also pray for his parents who must be going through so much at this time, and for you and the whole family. rayer: rayer: rayer: we do believe in miracles and we ask God to give one of his great miracles at this time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph i just saw the update and i will be saying extra prayers for Landon and your whole family. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.

I will keep your nephew and your entire family in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this and the roller coaster ride your family is on. My prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How scary this must be for you and your sister. I'm sending good thoughts Landon's way. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us posted.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

What a shocker! I am so sorry! Thank Gosh your sister did not wait to take him to a specialist! 
I will keep him on my prayer list.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for your nephew. It's inconceivable that one so young is facing something so daunting. But never give up hope. I know someone diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor who tracked down a doc who was sure he could operate. He's still going strong 6 years later. Make sure your nephew's in good hands and research like crazy. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Steph I'm sorry prayers on the way. rayer: I hope it is benign.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be praying for Landon! I'm so sorry to hear about all this, poor baby. :crying:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Steph, this is so sad for little Landon and his family, and for you. You are all in my thoughts and I'm hoping the neurosurgeon is wrong and
the original doctors were right and it is a dermoid cyst after all! :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my. I'm so sorry to read your update. How incredibly horrible for that newborn. Why in the world does this happen to such innocent little people? Bless his parents hearts. Of course, I will say prayers for your little nephew. I so hope the doctor gets different information when he operates.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

poor guy. will be thinking of him and ur fam. hopeing for the best :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ugh! I'm so sorry, I hope things turn out to be all non malignant.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father I lift this precious baby boy to you, I ask Lord that you would touch his little head this very moment and bring healing to him. I also ask Lord that you would comfort Landon's family, bring your strength to them and rest to their bodies. I believe in miracles and I am asking for one. 
Matthew 18:20
"FOR WHERE TWO OR THREE COME TOGETHER IN MY NAME, THERE AM I WITH THEM"
Lord I know you hear our prayers I thank you for loving each of us. Thank you Lord for being with this precious little boy. In Jesus name I pray.Amen


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adding my prayers as well - thinking of all of you and hoping for better news soon.

Maggie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be praying for that baby and some good news!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I agree this shouldn't happen to anyone but there's just something about it happening to a baby that makes it so much worse. I hope its benign and he'll be fine in no time. I feel so sorry for your sister and know how worried she must be. Its hard to take anything wrong with your child. 
Prayers for Landon, you and your family. Please let us know how he is.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:grouphug: I really hope everything works in Landon and his family's favor. rayer: He has my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and support. I'll let you know as soon as we hear anything today.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

See post #1 for another update with pic.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jul 10 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803526


> See post #1 for another update with pic.[/B]


Landon is a beautiful baby; however, my heart is broken.
I cannot even begin to imagine the emotions of Landon's mom & dad (& all the rest of the family, too)
This is just wrong on so many levels. . .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Steph, again I am so sorry that your family is dealing with such a difficult situation. We are still sending lots of thoughts and prayers for little Landon and your entire family. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I really hope he can fight through his cancer. :crying 2: Landon and your entire family have my prayers. rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. i'm speechless... I am so very sorry and touched by your story... I will keep your nephew in my prayers... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: This is just heart breaking. I will keep your whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that photo just breaks my heart. Such a little guy to be going through this.... i am so very sorry.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

That pic makes me want to cry. So sad that a little person has to go thru so much. :bysmilie:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg... I am so sorry to hear that Landon's medical problems are so serious. He is such a doll!!!

My son (who is now 25 years old) had emergency surgery on his intestines when he was 5 months old...
it was Christmas Eve.The picture of your sister holding Landon brings all of those feelings of helplessness 
back to me and I can only imagine how she must feel. 

I will keep you all in my prayers each day... :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I really have no words. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph what a precious picture of pure love, I am a born again Christian and I have seen miracles, we all have on sm. I am believing for God's miracle. When things look the worse that's when God does his best. God knows exactly where that cancer is, in his time he will work his miracle. Sometimes it isn't what we think it should be, but it's always is what God knows best. I know he loves your sister and her precious son, he's beside them and always will be. I'll keep praying


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your sister's sweet baby is in my prayers as well as all of your family.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that your precious nephew/ family is in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear of little Landon's illness. {{{{Hugs}}}} to you and your family.
Hoping for the best possible outcome for all involved.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will comtinue to pray for precious Landon rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. I pray Landon will make a full recovery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry the news was bad - prayers for a healing touch on Landon and for strength for your family. Many hugs to all of you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping for better news. The picture of your sister and Landon is very touching, you can see how much she loves him. I'm praying Landon and your family. I hope this has a good outcome. Please keep us posted.
Hugs & prayers! 
:grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry, sending prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be praying for Landon and the whole family. What a horrible ordeal for all involved. Poor Landon. He is beautiful in the picture you added. God love him and see fit to heal him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Steph,
I truly believe God will hear our prayers. The Blessed Mother, too.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!

I can not imagine how upset and scared your family is. 

I am sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and your family. 

Keep your faith up and hold tight together as a family!
Our God gives us strength in numbers so stand tough!
Nancy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry this is happening. I am keeping Landon and the family in my prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: That picture is tearing at my heart. You have a beautiful family filled with love. Thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry the news is not better - my heart goes out to your sister and the whole family. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this, Steph. I am sending warmest thoughts to sweet little Landon.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

See post #1 for another update. You can also log onto Landon's Caring Bridge Website to see more pictures and updates from my sister.

Thank you all for your prayers and support, it means a lot to me. I feel so fortunate to have such a powerful group of pray-ers united by our love for our special little fluffs!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
God bless Landon and please heal him


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing to keep Landon and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I will certainly add Little Landon to our thoughts and prayers! 

Noselicks to you all~~~~~~~~~


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will continue to the prayers for Landon, your sister, and all the family.

Hugs to you for strength and peace. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Landon and your family are in my daily prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My heart just breaks for your sister and family. I just cannot express how sorry I am that this sweet little precious baby is having to go through such an ordeal. Please keep us updated on his recovery. It just makes no sense to me how someone so tiny and innocent can be struggling with such a horrible illness. I will continue to pray for all of you, but especially for that precious baby. Thank you for the latest update. It's good to read that he's eating and doing somewhat better. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am continuing my prayer for Landon's recovery, Steph. I visited the Caring Bridge Website you gave us the link for. That is a wonderful site for people at a time like this. Your sister seems incredibly strong. You are all in my prayers. God bless and heal that beautiful baby.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm glad he's doing better, and it is a great sign that he's fighting his meds!  I am still praying for Landon and your family. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Landon is so cute!!! :wub: I pray that this baby heals quickly & this ordeal becomes a distant memory. You & your family are so strong. Landon must be made of the same tuff stuff!!! It's so good that he's eating. :aktion033: :aktion033: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:
Anne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thughts, prayers and love to you and your family. :sLo_grouphug3: Thanks for updating us and hoping the news gets better.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I'll keep your family in my prayers daily... :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear all this  but the last update is good. I'm praying so hard for his full recovery rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Please get better Landon :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that picture of Landon is absolutely heartbreaking. How hard this must be for you, your sister, and family. :bysmilie: Please continue to keep us posted on Landon. I'll be praying for him. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I somehow missed seeing this thread until now. I have already started praying for precious little Landon as well as all of you. I just put this link in another post, but will share it here as well. Just minutes ago, before I came to SM for my 'last glance of the night', I read an article that is just such a miracle from God. May God comfort and keep little Landon and his family and see them through these difficult days and into and throughout long and happy lives rich with God's blessings. 
God's miracle


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Check post #1 for an amazing update!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jul 18 2009, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806916


> Check post #1 for an amazing update!!![/B]


oh, YIPPEEEE! YIPPEEEE!
Tears of joy for EVERYONE in your family and hugs to SM members for being so caring.

YIPPEEEE!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh what wonderful news!!! Truly a miracle baby! Hugs, love and puppy kisses to all of you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I am so happy to read the latest report!!! This is great news!!!! I hope this will be the end of that nasty tumor!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

My reaction when I read it was..."omg are you freaking serious?!" :huh: I am sooooooo happy things are looking up. I pray this whole nightmare can be over very soon! :smheat:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a wonderful update and I'm thrilled for little Landon and your whole family. Occasionally we actually get to witness a miracle and this is one of them! I just know he's going to go uphill from here. Bless his heart!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy to hear the news about your little nephew. God does work in mysterious ways, but sometimes it is for all of us to take a step back and rethink our lives. I will continue praying for him until his ordeal is over. He is such a precious gift from God.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so happy for you all, that is teriffic news!!! arty: :Happy_Dance: :sHa_banana: :cheer: :happy dance:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 


Happy Dance!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steph
I'm so thrilled. Such great news. I know it's still going to be rough seeing Landon going through procedures and surgeries, but it's so wonderful that it isn't cancer. It goes to show you, never give up. And those SM prayers do wonders. :cheer: 
Best,
Sue


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing news...I'm so glad he's going to be okay!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praise God!!! That is awesome news!!! I cant' tell you how thrilled I am to see this wonderful update! :chili: :yahoo: :chili:  

I've been praying so much for Landon, as I know many have, and this is truly a miracle!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!  :chili: :chili: 
Thank You God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Prayers will continue till this all behind this precious little guy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((PRAISE GOD)))) I'm so happy for your family


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Steph I have goose bumps that just won't stop. What amazing and wonderful news. :two thumbs up: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:
Praise God is right!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG........That is the BEST news I have heard!!!! Give Landon and his Mom a great big HUG and KISS from us!!!! Wow!!!! Celebrate all you want too.........God is GOOD!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear the good news.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is fantastic news!!!

I am so incredibly happy for you and your family and of course little Landon!

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's absolutely wonderful news! So happy for you !!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! I can't believe what great news this is. Thank goodness


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just catching up on this thread and am thankful to be able to see that Landon's news was so much better than expected. What a terrible time your family has had. I am so happy that things will be OK.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is awesome news Steph!! How wonderful for you and your family, and little Landon!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wonderful news, Steph - I'm so happy for you and your family and, of course, Landon! :woohoo2:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, Praise the Lord!

Many thanks to our Lord for this good news!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, what a wonderful, wonderful update!!! :dancing banana:

That's so wild that Landon is the 7th known case for this type of tumor, and the 1st to have it near his eye. I'm just so happy it's not cancer!! :dancing banana: :grouphug: :grouphug:

You and your sister must be so relieved!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank You Lord!!! 

God's miracle, that is definitely Landon!! And I'm thinking "7" might be a lucky number for him . This is such wonderful news for ya'll, and I'll continue praying for baby Landon. May he have a quick and complete recovery.


----------

